# Ettore Andenna contro Eurogames



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

In un'intervista al Fatto Quotidiano, il presentatore storico dell'originale *Giochi Senza Frontiere*, *Ettore Andenna*, da anni inspiegabilmente lontano dalla tv e dal mondo dello spettacolo, ne *ha commentato* la versione italiana andata in onda il 19 settembre su Canale 5, sotto il titolo di "*Eurogames*". 

La prima puntata ha totalizzato solo 3 milioni di spettatori ed il 16% di share perdendo la sfida degli ascolti contro la fiction Un Passo dal Cielo 5, in onda su Rai 1 (che ha catturato l'attenzione di 3.889.000 spettatori pari al 18.6% di share).

"_Mi avevano chiamato per fare una presenza come consulente. Io avevo accettato, ma poi non si sono fatti più sentire, quindi *volevano fare il programma a modo loro*_" ha detto Andenna. 

Sul flop di ascolti ha rincarato la dose "_Il pubblico non mi sembra abbia pagato questo 'modo loro' ed il 16% di share per la prima puntata, con l'effetto curiosità, non fa pensare ad un futuro roseo_". 

Dopodichè, ha espresso una critica personale sulla trasmissione: "_*Ho smesso dopo un'ora e mezza* e mi sono visto un film. Non ci riuscivo più a guardarlo, perchè mi faceva male. C'erano delle regole che andavano rispettate allora, come oggi, ma che non dirò neanche sotto tortura. Hanno voluto fare i giochi a modo loro? Bene, ma io non ho mai rifiutato di chiedere consigli a chi ne sapeva più di me. Ieri sera alle 11 ho contattato al telefono Luciano Gigante, 88 anni e padre-padrone di Giochi Senza Frontiere. Stava guardando anche lui la trasmissione e, ridacchiando, commentavamo ed eravamo d'accordo persino nei particolari_". 

Inoltre, ha anche sganciato una "bomba" sull'originale GSF: "_Proprio ieri, *la Francia ha annunciato che nel 2020, rifaranno i giochi veri, ossia Jeux sans frontiéres*_". 

Infine, la stoccata finale: "_Hanno rifatto Portobello con Tortora morto, Rischiatutto con Bongiorno morto, La Corrida con Corrado morto e sono stati tre flop. Ora fanno un remake con uno che è vivo e vegeto, e non lo sfruttano? Allora sono cavoli vostri_".


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

L'ha toccata piano  .


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2019)

Mi spiace ma sta palesemente rosicando!
La Francia aveva già annunciato che avrebbe fatto tornare jsf, nulla di nuovo, li vogliono ospitare ma non ho capito se sarà ancora itinerante o che, di certo senza Italia non fanno niente, tranquillo ^^
E' probabile che Eurogames sia solo l'antipasto, logico, dall'anno prossimo vorranno, giustamente, sfruttare il nome.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

up


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In un'intervista al Fatto Quotidiano, il presentatore storico dell'originale *Giochi Senza Frontiere*, *Ettore Andenna*, da anni inspiegabilmente lontano dalla tv e dal mondo dello spettacolo, ne *ha commentato* la versione italiana andata in onda il 19 settembre su Canale 5, sotto il titolo di "*Eurogames*".
> 
> La prima puntata ha totalizzato solo 3 milioni di spettatori ed il 16% di share perdendo la sfida degli ascolti contro la fiction Un Passo dal Cielo 5, in onda su Rai 1 (che ha catturato l'attenzione di 3.889.000 spettatori pari al 18.6% di share).
> 
> ...



si ma che tristezza ste cose...

ok abbiamo capito che sei un fenomeno, ma questi "particolari" o li dici o taci. son tutti quelli del "ho un segreto ma non te lo dico"...

a me è piaciuto, che cavolo ci si può aspettare dopotutto? è un gioco deve fare ridere... un pochino lungo forse. ilary non mi è piaciuta tantissimo ma in generale lo rivedrò giovedì prossimo!

PS: dopo un'ora e mezza di trasmissione hai visto il film o hai telefonato a quel tipo la?? ahahahha


----------

